# How Do I Pump Up Marzocchi Air Forks?



## RallySoob (Aug 16, 2010)

I just bought a Big Hit with Marzocchi EXR Pro Air Forks and it rode extremely soft and squishy like so I checked the pressure with my air guage. 

One read 12psi and the other about the same but then I checked the 1st side over again and it read 0psi. Then became uber squishy. Like I let all the air out just from checking psi with my automotive style air pressure tire guage which makes me wonder what the total air capacity is inside each fork and rather or not I should attempt to refill with my electric powered air compressor

Question:

Can I pump up my Marzocchi EXR Pro Air Forks using an air compressor? I know that I want to be at about 48psi or so but I don't know what the air capacity is on these shocks and do not want to damage them. I don't have a hand pump so I'm wondering if I should just take it to my local bike shop and have them do it.

What do you guys think? Have you adjusted your forks without the marzocchi air pump?


----------



## JasonInBTR (Jul 19, 2010)

All/most air shocks can use any manufacturer's shock pump. Any reputable LBS should carry them.....you will want your own rather than just having the LBS pump you up. I personally would not use a compressor......lots of CFM.

Jason


----------



## RallySoob (Aug 16, 2010)

how much different is a mazocchi specific air pump than say a regular bicycle hand pump or something like that?


----------



## TahoeBoy (Mar 25, 2008)

*pump*

Shock pumps will go to about 200-300 p.s.i. where a bike pump will max out alot lower than that. I have the cheap ass Sette shock pump that has performed flawlessly for 3 seasons now. Definately need the right tool for the job. :thumbsup:


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

RallySoob said:


> how much different is a mazocchi specific air pump than say a regular bicycle hand pump or something like that?


Shock pumps have a much lower displacement per stroke than any other pump. This makes it better suited for your fork, which has a relatively small air chamber.

For your EXR forks, you don't need very high pressure though, so you probably could use a small hand pump if you really are desperate. Be very careful though, because a single stroke of a typical pump could jack up your fork pressure a lot.


----------



## augustiner (Jun 12, 2008)

Get a cheap shock pump. They screw on, allow for smaller adjustments in psi, and are very easy to use without letting all your air out... Using a compressor, you will probably put WAY too much air in, it will be very hard to dial it in properly. Doesnt matter what brand, just get a "shock pump"

http://www.rei.com/product/756361?p...-FB85-DE11-B7F3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA

This is the one I picked up, but there are many like it...if you dont want to spend 20-30 bucks than you can go to your bike store, but if you get a pump, you can fine tune it during or after a ride or two to see where you like it....


----------



## RallySoob (Aug 16, 2010)

And THANK YOU RKJ/AUGUSTINER!

Dang... That was my question all along. I wasn't sure about volume in that little chamber. So I take it the shock pumps add just minute amounts of air at a time for more precise air input into such a small area. 

Anyway, like I mentioned above, I know what PSI I need to pump it up to as I looked in the Marzocchi manual for that info. It's about 50psi. 

So TahoeBoy, I'm not sure what forks you have but that is definately not the case with these forks, they max out at 65psi!


----------



## ChadD.M.D. (May 10, 2010)

i think tahoe would be talking about an actual shock where air pressure in such a small volume will go into hundreds of psi


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

The air chucks on regular pumps and air compressors will let some air out of the fork as you remove them. On a large volume tire, this doesn't matter. On the small volume chamber of your fork, it makes a big difference.

The air chuck on a shock pump lets the fork air valve close before it breaks it's seal with valve body. The result is no air loss.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

A small air compressor is the only thing I've ever used. I fill the tank to around 95 lbs before cutting the compressor off. With the amount that escapes when I pull the chuck off, I imagine it is around 80-85.


----------

